# Lindsay Lohan fliegt aus Entzugsklinik



## Mandalorianer (16 Juni 2013)

*Lindsay Lohan fliegt aus Entzugsklinik



 

Schauspielerin Lindsay Lohan (26) hat mal wieder für neue Negativ-Schlagzeilen gesorgt.​* Da hatte ganz Hollywood schon erleichtert aufgeatmet, als sie ihren gerichtlich verordneten Entzug in der Betty-Ford-Klinik antrat, denn immerhin konnte sie in dieser Zeit keine neuen Skandale verursachen. Aber falsch gedacht. Denn Lindsay hat es tatsächlich geschafft, wegen ihres extrem störenden Verhaltens aus der Klinik zu fliegen!

Dabei fing doch alles so gut an! Nach einigen Startschwierigkeiten soll die 26-Jährige bereits erste Erfolge im Entzug geschafft haben, wie ihr Vater Michael Lohan (53) nach einem Besuch in der Klinik berichtete. Aber so ganz ohne Ärger wäre Lindsay eben nicht Lindsay. Eine Quelle hat RadarOnline.com verraten, wie es zu dem Rauswurf kam: "Lindsay hat die Gruppensitzungen ausfallen lassen, sie hat sich tagelang geweigert, dort mitzumachen." Die Schauspielerin soll Angst gehabt haben, dass die anderen Patienten Informationen über sie an die Öffentlichkeit bringen. Aber die Therapie-Verweigerung war nur einer der Gründe für die Betty-Ford-Klinik, Lindsay nicht weiter zu behandeln. "Sie hat allen um sie herum das Leben zur Hölle gemacht. Sie war absolut stur und störend. Die Klinik freut sich wahnsinnig, dass sie weg ist", weiß die Quelle. Außerdem soll das Hollywood-Sternchen immer wieder das Medikament Adderall gefordert haben, was sie in der Klinik aber nicht bekam. Das Mittel, das eigentlich bei ADHS verschrieben wird, soll hochgradig abhängig machen und deshalb musste Lindsay das Medikament sofort absetzen, was ihr aber überhaupt nicht passte. Nach dem Entzug will sie sogar wieder mit der Einnahme anfangen.

Dank ihres Verhaltens darf Lindsay die restliche Zeit ihres Entzugs nun nicht mehr in der Betty-Ford-Klinik verbringen, sondern wurde in das Cliffside Malibu Center verlegt. Da muss sich das Skandal-Sternchen jetzt aber benehmen, denn ein weiterer Wechsel der Entzugsklinik wird vom Gericht wohl nicht genehmigt werden. 

Quelle: Promiflash


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2013)

Am besten wäre der harte Entzug , Knast


----------



## comatron (16 Juni 2013)

Entzug bringt nix. Erst vorsichtig ein klein wenig Gehirn implantieren, dann einen guten Hundetrainer einstellen, der sie zu den einfachsten täglichen Verrichtungen abrichtet und dann für erstmal 10 Jahre in einer geschlossenen psychiatrischen Anstalt unterbringen.


----------

